# I'm on my way.



## MarcelinoJ (5/8/16)

So as i'm writing this post i still have like 11hours to go before i'm in jozi. Thought to myself the other day where could i go where i can have a world of flavours to see and smell and get advice and knowledge for my small pico and spend a few rands.
I'm so excited to see how the vape culture is in jozi because as for Paarl you only see a few ouks that's in to vaping. 
So i booked a ticket in business class on the greyhound and i'm on my way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## shaunnadan (5/8/16)

Awesome ! 

Where are you planning on visiting while your here in "mildly cold" johannesburg?


----------



## Silver (5/8/16)

Great stuff @MarcelinoJ 
You travelling to JHB just to get vape gear!!??
Or for other reasons too?


----------



## MarcelinoJ (6/8/16)

@shaunnadan i'm heading to westdene. Don't know where i'm going first but staying over for a few day's. I just hope that's more then enough time to do and see and visit a couple of stores. Maybe get some freebies. 

@Silver that was the whole point of the trip. Hehehheh. It's a bit of both you may say. 
Could have ordered everything i need online but best to see, smell and taste lol before you buy. Look what happend to the last vape flavour i bought.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moolies86 (6/8/16)

I'd say Vape king northcliff should fit that criteria and not too far from westdene, lol don't know about the freebies tho

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (6/8/16)

MarcelinoJ said:


> @shaunnadan i'm heading to westdene. Don't know where i'm going first but staying over for a few day's. I just hope that's more then enough time to do and see and visit a couple of stores. Maybe get some freebies.
> 
> @Silver that was the whole point of the trip. Hehehheh. It's a bit of both you may say.
> Could have ordered everything i need online but best to see, smell and taste lol before you buy. Look what happend to the last vape flavour i bought.



You should definitely head to the Cloud Lounge Vapery inside of Pineslopes shopping centre!

Plus you'll also be on top of beer house and Salasa Mexican Grill 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarcelinoJ (7/8/16)

Yester day it was watching rugby and going to moyo restaurant. 
Today the vape experience begins. 
That's if some people will get up and get ready. Lol.
@moolies86 i'm like 12minutes drive from vape king but everyone want's to head to rosebank and go to the vape shope and after head to craft parckers for some milkshakes. Heheh


----------



## moolies86 (7/8/16)

To be honest you are going to get much better service at Vape king,the Vape shop is a little pricey in my experience,but if your going to rosebank maybe try vaperite,they not to far from there
*BLUBIRD SHOPPING CENTRE*
CORNER ATHOLL-OAKLANDS RD AND FORT ST
(OFF CORLETT DRIVE OPPOSITE MELROSE ARCH)
BIRNAM, JOHANNESBURG


----------



## MarcelinoJ (7/8/16)

moolies86 said:


> To be honest you are going to get much better service at Vape king,the Vape shop are a little pricey in my experience,but if your going to rosebank maybe try vaperite,they not to far from there
> *BLUBIRD SHOPPING CENTRE*
> CORNER ATHOLL-OAKLANDS RD AND FORT ST
> (OFF CORLETT DRIVE OPPOSITE MELROSE ARCH)
> BIRNAM, JOHANNESBURG


Thanks will go and have a look. Maybe then go to vape king first.


----------



## moolies86 (7/8/16)

Yeah I think that's a better idea going to vapeking first


----------



## MarcelinoJ (7/8/16)

Hehehh. Thanks for the help @moolies86 stopped at the area they used to be at. They moved to a new location yesterday. Lol


----------



## Muhammad Peer (7/8/16)

Or maybe just stay till the 27th August and come to VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarcelinoJ (8/8/16)

Lol i wish i could @Muhammad Peer going home tomorrow. Trip was really something els.


----------

